# List of vendors attending The Big Train Show next week?



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Has anyone seen a list of vendors attending the BTS at Ontario Convention Center? I have heard of a few that will be there, but only by word of mouth. NOTHING on the BTS website.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Your guess is as good as mine. The last floor plan I saw is already two months old and aside from the biggies Bmann & USA, the other rented spaces were only noted with an X. The communications have been poor compared to the shows. I'm just hoping the doors will be open when I get there. Hopefully more info will come forth next week.


----------



## Bob Baxter (Jan 3, 2008)

If you go to the Big Train Show website and go to "Attendees" and then to "Operational Model Railroads & Attractions" you'll find a tiny link to the list of Exhibitors. It's marked as 2012 but I wonder................. 

That has to be just about the worst website I've ever struggled with. 

This morning I sent an email to John Schneider (Just Plain Folk) asking if he'd be there and while writing this, his response came in. He said he can't afford to travel to the show. Not good news. 

The only contact we've had with the show has been their price lists for the bus tours and banquet coming in emails. I sure hope their advertising budget is big enough to get lot's of folks through the doors.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Bob for the tip on the website. NOT good news hearing that some are not making the trip this year. Does not bode well. We'll see I guess.









See ya there Bob.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Gary Armitstead on 26 May 2012 12:35 PM 

See ya there Bob.









Me too.... See you there...


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Link to vendors at BTS....supposedly


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

No Aristo-Craft this year?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

No list of clinics yet. 

Sounds disorganized. 

Greg


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Disorganized is an understatement! I submitted my layout exhibition via mail back in January. Then followed up with an email inquiry in March, then again in April and again in May. This was also supplemented with phone messages left on the number listed on their own website. No reply to any of them. So now we're a week away. Most of the information I have recieved has been via other folks, all of them also reported poor communications being an issue. A simple "Thanks but no thanks" would have sufficed, but to be ignored like that is very unproffesional. I'm still going but I am *very* curious to see how successfully organized it turns out.


----------

